# Ye Olde Archery Shop A SCAM???



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've not received emails, nor can I reach the shop by ANY PHONE NUMBER PUBLISHED.

Any ideas on this before I cancel my order with the credit card company and turn them in to the BBB?

Aloha... Tom....


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I'd dang sure cancel the CC--very possible someone is going shopping with it right now. I'd do at least that much until I could find out if the place is legit.

Chad


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well Martin just now says that they have the order... but don't have a phone number for them either. 

Aloha.. Tom


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Toll Free: (866) 618-5426 
is this the number you are using?
I talked to them this week.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Just called Martin, they have my order. But now I am going to call Yea Old Archery and make sure they gave Martin drop ship information. Otherwise it just get shipped to the dealer and it's up to the dealer to ship it to me.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like their website is down... Randy


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Just talked to Yea Olde Archery, they send all backorders to Martin to ship from Martin to the customer. When it ships Martin sends the tracking info to the dealer. All is well.


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*No... doesn't appear to be a scam..*



rattus58 said:


> I've not received emails, nor can I reach the shop by ANY PHONE NUMBER PUBLISHED.
> 
> Any ideas on this before I cancel my order with the credit card company and turn them in to the BBB?
> 
> Aloha... Tom....



I spoke with Tammy in Customer Service this morning to find out whether they had anymore of the bows in stock which they had gotten in (Martin Jaguar). They're out of stock of that shipment. I was going to get a second one. My bow shipped a couple of days ago and should arrive at my door on Monday. They've been nice folks to deal with for me. The only thing I wondered about was why they hadn't just taken a pic of the "mystery" pattern with a camera phone and send that to me (no big deal though). In any case... so far, they've taken very good care of me with my orders. I was able to get right through on the 1 866 618-5426 line... press 1 to get to their customer service. I'll continue to use Ye Olde Archery Shop with confidence until they prove to me a need for concern.


----------



## Ye Olde Archer (Nov 5, 2003)

*We are stiil Here*

One of my sales reps whose job is to answer phones and help in customer relations. Told me she just called Hawaii that a customer had posted here that thought we were a scam. She verified with that customer that his order was being processed and found out he was not getting his up dates as for the phone I do not understand that . We had other AT folks call and let us know about this post. I just wanted to say thanks for you guys letting us know and I think you can see what kind of customer service you are getting as Tammy took it on her self to find out what the problem was. Thats Customer Service! 
Thanks AT and good job Tammy!
Jerry Huff


----------



## momahen (Apr 15, 2008)

This is Customer Service Rep Tammy with Ye Olde Archery Shoppe. I did receive an email from this customer in regards to his order for the Martin Jaguar. Instead of responding by emai I called him immediately and explained why he had not received his bow. Due to the high demand for the Jaguar, Martin has aloud us to send all Jaguar backorders directly to them with the customers shipping information and they will drop ship to our customers immediately upon arrival of the limbs to there facility. In doing this they have allowed us to get the backordered product to our customer quicker than sending to us so we can ship out.

We are aware of the phone situation. At this time our toll free number only works for the lower 48 states. We are in the process of upgrading our phone account to accommodate the growing number of International, Hawaii and Alaska customers. We appreciate all of our customers and are trying to resolve the issue quickly.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Great to hear all is well. My apologies for my original post--I'm not familiar with that store, and with all the crap going on over the internet these days, my first reaction is to CYA and figure out the details afterward.

Having two different people from the shop take the time to post here says a lot for them--obviously they value their reputation.

Chad


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

That's how I thought this would turn out.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Eldermike said:


> Toll Free: (866) 618-5426
> is this the number you are using?
> I talked to them this week.


That number does not work from Hawaii. ATT tried to call them through information (411) and that number is not available from Hawaii. 936-348-5426 is not available from Hawaii..

I did talk to tammy this morning and told me 3 or 4 weeks on back order. She also gave me a phone number of 1-281-516-3321 direct to her which I appreciated, though have not tried to call. I find the phone issues with them odd, but wouldnt be the first time we've had problems from Hawaii, but I talked to Martin this morning with no problem.

What I find frustrating with this, is that though I'm certainly willing to wait, good communication for something back-ordered is certainly no big deal, rather than take my money, send an order notice and then get an email from me wondering where my bow is, not being able to call, and then calling martin finally to see what's up. On that mark, Martin didn't have a phone number for me either... 

Oh well.... Tammy called me and let me know what the deal was, asked if I wanted to cancel, I told her no, I'm willing to wait. She gave me alternate numbers and now I'm happy....:thumbs_up

Much Aloha...  :beer:

By the way, I just tried the 866 number again and its not available.... christ, even my 800 number works in Texas.....

Aloha.... Tom :beer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ye Olde Archer said:


> One of my sales reps whose job is to answer phones and help in customer relations. Told me she just called Hawaii that a customer had posted here that thought we were a scam. She verified with that customer that his order was being processed and found out he was not getting his up dates as for the phone I do not understand that . We had other AT folks call and let us know about this post. I just wanted to say thanks for you guys letting us know and I think you can see what kind of customer service you are getting as Tammy took it on her self to find out what the problem was. Thats Customer Service!
> Thanks AT and good job Tammy!
> Jerry Huff


It would be nice if you all answered your emails. It would be nice if you published a working number... of which your 1-936-348-5426 doesnt from Hawaii. I wrote an email this morning after not having any communications with you, not being able to contact you, and my friend, even I, a little ol guy here in Hawaii, has an 800 number that works everywhere.

Tammy called me because I said in my email that if I wasnt receiving service I'd do what anyone would do, contact the BBB, which I am a member. She called me right away and explained to me the back order issue. YOU COULD SOLVE THIS PROBLEM by indicating on your site the bow is backordered, as does cabelas and others, that way, if one could call you, one could find out how this would work.

As it is, she answered my questions and things are fine.

Much Aloha  :beer:


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

I have always had good service with them and will continue to do business with them.
Dan


----------



## Anubis (May 24, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> I've not received emails, nor can I reach the shop by ANY PHONE NUMBER PUBLISHED.
> 
> Any ideas on this before I cancel my order with the credit card company and turn them in to the BBB?
> 
> Aloha... Tom....


No - Those people aren't for sure a scam. I have been purchasing goods from them since a couple of years - I live in Europe. They have always been 200% correct and professional.

Last time I ordered from them a set of 60# limbs for my Bowtech Guardian. The limbs arrived and when I looked at them, I saw those were 70# limbs and not 60#. I sent an email to them asking them what to do, and they simply said to keep the 70# limbs; they sent a new 60# sets at zero costs, as they did not want me to spend money to FedEx the wrong limbs back...

Anubis


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*That's all very well and good....*

These were not my issues. My issues were no communications to emails, no phone number that works still for me here in Hawaii, and an expectation of receiving my bow within the last week.

As you can see, I contacted martin (they don't have a phone either for Ye Olde Archery), they said that they had my order, told me 3-4 weeks before delivery. That was it. Right after that Tammy called me and basically told me the same thing and gave me a number to her that should work, though I've not tried it yet.

All is good, as I have said.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

*ye olde archery shoppe*

Hi guys,
My wife ordered a Ragim take down bow from the Olde Archery Shoppe on the 14th of Nov 2009 for my Son who is in the Military. We were going to do a Christmas hunt. My son loves to hunt. He came home on the 19th day of Dec. The bow his Mother ordered had still not arrived. After SEVERAL attempts to access the web site. We learned it was down. Also had a very hard time obtaining a number to talk with customer service. After talking with some lady named Tammy, was informed that the riser for the bow was unavailable at the time of order?!!! I was assured that the bow in question would be here by Xmas. ....................

OK, its Xmas eve, no bow, my Son goes back in the line to Afganistan on Sun. Its been 6 weeks since my wife ordered the bow. I've got no idea when the bow will, if ever get here. I also don't know if I ever get to hunt with my Son again.

Never again will an order be placed from here with that Co. All you guys here in the chat room BEWARE! I've ordered many thousands of dollars on the web, but, this is the first time I've ever had someone sell an item that they didn't have, or didn't intend to ship. Thats one really great company..........

The first guy that posted on this string was right...................Its A Scam!


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I ordered a Ragim Matrix from yeoldearcheryshoppe.com earlier this year and a few months later, a pair of replacement limbs as well with no problem and prompt shipping to boot. I spoke to Tammy also, and she was very professional and got my things, on both occasions, to me with no problems. Strange to hear, considering my own hassle-free transaction and the friendly, polite customer service I recieved, but oh well...I am not everybody. 

On a related note, I bought one of the three pairs of limbs for the Ragim Matrix from Andover Archery Center in CT at www.andoverarchery.com (wound up buying the bow and extra limbs from Ye Olde and another, separate pair from Andover), and then bought two ILF bows from them for Christmas gifts as well, and I would rate their customer service, attention to detail, and delivery time as excellent, although their inventory is somewhat limited, mostly Korean products. Gary Hall at Andover (the owner?) would at least check with the manufacturers _first_ as to whether or not he would be able to get something before I ordered and then get back to me with a "yes" or "no" as to whether or not I'd be able to buy it. Another place I had very good results with---including mega-fast shipping---was www.keystonecountrystore.com :darkbeer:


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

I have had nothing but good service from ye olde archery.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe so, but their communication skills are definitely lacking.


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Still a scam*

Guys,
Maybe some of you guys got good service, I didn't. I've tried maybe 20 times to call today, no response. I can't even get a voice mail. None of this changes a thing. My Son will be gone over seas on Sun. We didn't get to hunt. We may never get to hunt again. I think she posts here as MOMMAHEN. If she is what her nick says, I hope no one ever does this to her or her kids. We were counting on this. The website promises lightning fast shipping. Thats why we went that way..................................................................................After 6 weeks what would you guys think?......................................


Isn't there a law preventing someone from selling an item they don't have? After all, all the other websites leave a tag on an item that says "out of stock"?


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Jeff092 said:


> Guys,
> Maybe some of you guys got good service, I didn't. *I've tried maybe 20 times to call today*, no response. I can't even get a voice mail. None of this changes a thing. My Son will be gone over seas on Sun. We didn't get to hunt. We may never get to hunt again. I think she posts here as MOMMAHEN. If she is what her nick says, *I hope no one ever does this to her or her kids.* We were counting on this. The website promises lightning fast shipping. Thats why we went that way..................................................................................After 6 weeks what would you guys think?......................................
> 
> 
> Isn't there a law preventing someone from selling an item they don't have? After all, all the other websites leave a tag on an item that says "out of stock"?


I don't think there is a law against anything Ye Olde Archery Shoppe has done because apparently this is an item they sell regularly, and you just happened to order at a time when the manufacturer couldn't supply the item. Now if the company took the order, found out they couldn't get it, and _refused to give you a refund_...then yes, there may be some form of legal recourse you could take, although I am sure that the only recompense you'd receive would be a refund...and most companies don't want their reputations damaged by things like this, as word of mouth has a dollar amount which can be attached to it.

Now---look at your prior statement, most notably the parts I put in bold face...while I understand your frustration, I think you're getting a little...


----------



## smbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Eldermike said:


> I have had nothing but good service from ye olde archery.


+1
I ordered a bow from them a couple of months ago. Service was good.
The people I spoke to on the phone were very friendly. I'd buy from
them again.

Robert


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*scam*



Jeff092 said:


> Hi guys,
> My wife ordered a Ragim take down bow from the Olde Archery Shoppe on the 14th of Nov 2009 for my Son who is in the Military. We were going to do a Christmas hunt. My son loves to hunt. He came home on the 19th day of Dec. The bow his Mother ordered had still not arrived. After SEVERAL attempts to access the web site. We learned it was down. Also had a very hard time obtaining a number to talk with customer service. After talking with some lady named Tammy, was informed that the riser for the bow was unavailable at the time of order?!!! I was assured that the bow in question would be here by Xmas. ....................
> 
> OK, its Xmas eve, no bow, my Son goes back in the line to Afganistan on Sun. Its been 6 weeks since my wife ordered the bow. I've got no idea when the bow will, if ever get here. I also don't know if I ever get to hunt with my Son again.
> ...


I just e-mailed this archery shop and told them about your problem. I told them to see if they can get with martin and get this ball rolling for a soldier who is serving our country and a father worries about his son everyday he is in Afganistan. I told them I will pay for overnight shippping and any extra shipping and handling that needs to be covered.-- Thanks for you and your families sacrifice, you make me proud to be an American.-- Steve


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

*There are STILL great people in the world!*



sdpeb1 said:


> I just e-mailed this archery shop and told them about your problem. I told them to see if they can get with martin and get this ball rolling for a soldier who is serving our country and a father worries about his son everyday he is in Afganistan. I told them I will pay for overnight shippping and any extra shipping and handling that needs to be covered.-- Thanks for you and your families sacrifice, you make me proud to be an American.-- Steve


How fitting it is that on the day which we celebrate the birth of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ, someone like sdpeb1 steps up and does something that is, well...for lack of a better term, almost _Christ-like_. Jeff092's families' sacrifice may make you proud to be an American (and I agree---he should be proud of his son, and we all should be respectful of his son's sacrifice), it makes me feel good to know there are still people like you in the world, sdpeb1---and that they are here posting on AT:darkbeer:

And Jeff092, let me know the _poundage_ of the bow you ordered for your son---I may have some fletched shafts which he may be able to use, dependent upon the poundage of the bow, of course (please Lord Jesus let it be somewhere between 50#-60#).

May God and Jesus Christ richly bless you *ALL*


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Thanks guys!*

I want to thank all you guys who are trying to help out with this. Believe me, it means alot. And thanks for offering the shafts and the postage. My son leaves for His deployment on Sun afternoon, Dec 27th. So most of this is a moot point. However it means so much that strangers I've never seen, or for that matter even spoke with before, would help with this.

You are one hell of a bunch of good fellows on here. If nothing else comes out of this, I made some friends here.

Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Christmas is a time of year
A time of drink, a time of cheer
Christmas is a time of giving
Christmas is reward for living

It matters not how rich we are
Your life is carried on a star
This is a time to not annoy
Christmas is a time for joy

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeff092 said:


> I want to thank all you guys who are trying to help out with this. Believe me, it means alot. And thanks for offering the shafts and the postage. My son leaves for His deployment on Sun afternoon, Dec 27th. So most of this is a moot point. However it means so much that strangers I've never seen, or for that matter even spoke with before, would help with this.
> 
> You are one hell of a bunch of good fellows on here. If nothing else comes out of this, I made some friends here.
> 
> Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to all


Thank you for raising a son that would put his country in it's rightful place and thank your son for us that he would keep us safe and free.


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*At*



Jeff092 said:


> I want to thank all you guys who are trying to help out with this. Believe me, it means alot. And thanks for offering the shafts and the postage. My son leaves for His deployment on Sun afternoon, Dec 27th. So most of this is a moot point. However it means so much that strangers I've never seen, or for that matter even spoke with before, would help with this.
> 
> You are one hell of a bunch of good fellows on here. If nothing else comes out of this, I made some friends here.
> 
> Thanks again, and Merry Christmas to all


AT members are some of the best for sure. I wish we would of been aware of this a little earlier and we could of put some pressure on the bow manufacturer or the archery shop to go the extra mile in this case. As you are aware there are thousands of members here and most companies respond fairly quickly here to any bad customer service(as YeOlde did) when it comes up on this site. Let us know when you "finally" get the bow in your sons hands. God Bless-- Steve


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Steve,
I'll let you guys know when we receive the bow. All this has warmed our hearts here, and again we want to thank everyone.

I wish I had found this site sooner. It would have helped much. It was just one of those things, I had never been treated to this kind of thing online before.

I'm not sure if its ok to post pics here, but my son says its ok with him if I send some from the guys overseas to you when we get them here. If its not ok, and I understand, when I get them here, I'll send you guys the website where family posts pics.


Again, I want to thank everyone for their help.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

We'd love them... I've a boy in Iraq right now as well.

Much Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

rattus58 said:


> We'd love them... I've a boy in Iraq right now as well.
> 
> Much Aloha... Tom  :beer:


Well send him a thank you from a old vet in NC.


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*yep*



Jeff092 said:


> Thanks Steve,
> I'll let you guys know when we receive the bow. All this has warmed our hearts here, and again we want to thank everyone.
> 
> I wish I had found this site sooner. It would have helped much. It was just one of those things, I had never been treated to this kind of thing online before.
> ...


Love to see the pics when you get them, you can post him here, especially at our little traditional forum, we don't get much attention from the moderators as we seem to behave ourselves pretty well.-lol-- Steve


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Eldermike said:


> Well send him a thank you from a old vet in NC.



 I will.. he loves hearing from folks as DO ALL THEM KIDS OVER THERE so if you know one, they appreciate ALL contact.

Thank very much for the thoughts.

Much Aloha,

Tom :beer:


----------



## HuntinMD (Jul 9, 2009)

I have dealt with Ye Old Archery several times. Each time everything has gone great. 

The last order they even went out of their way to make an order right that could have been considered my mistake.



I for one usually know what archery items I want and like the fact that places like ye old archery have very good pricing. If I needed to have a sales person hold my hand or if I needed the item in my hand then I would go to a "store front" store and make my purchase in person.

I say THANK YOU to Ye Old Archery Shoppe.


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Don't worry pal*

Next time we want an archery item, I'll find a reputable dealer somewhere that I can get my item before 6 weeks is up..........................................




Oh, by the way,
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Did you end up getting the bow? It would have been nice for the vendor to let you know the item was back ordered.


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Nope*

The bow HAS NOT arrived. I've had 3 different arrival dates. The first was at the first of Dec, the second was supposed to be Xmas eve, we got an e-mail, (finally) yesterday, saying the bow would ship out this week. ...............
With that said, thats the last chance. If the bow doesn't arrive in the next 10 days, the order is canceled.......................

I personally would like like to see some of that bend over backward GOOD customer service with these guys that some of the fellows here seem to get.

I've not seen it yet...............................................................


----------



## Ye Olde Archer (Nov 5, 2003)

*YOAS Customer Service*

Hey Guys ever wish you could control everything its pretty frustrating when we work so hard to have great customer service and then things do not work out. How ever one thing I can do and will do as I fought in Vietnam in 1968 - 1969 came home where people didn't thank us or care about us and I do not want our solders ever go through that again. I have informed my staff that this bow will go out at NO CHARGE and I want to offer my apologizes for the screw up and we take full blame. We at Ye Olde Archery Shoppe take our customer service very serious. I want to thank you for your service and again I want to say I am sorry for the problems you have experienced.
God Bless!!
Jerry Huff


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

> I fought in Vietnam in 1968 - 1969 came home where people didn't thank us or care about us and I do not want our solders ever go through that again.


Welcome Home!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

Although I did get my questions answered originally by Martin, when I did get a call from the shoppe, their attitude wasn't one of contrition.

I'm not likely to seek them out for product in the future but something I have observed of them, heard of about them, and supported by gut feeling, is that any initial order, service request etc, is what they excel at. It is the 2nd stage that they have trouble doing, and that probably is because their business model is don't touch it twice.

This is a good service policy, but not good sales policy. When you sell something you do not manufacture yourself, guess what, things happen, and though now you may wind up actually losing money, you shouldn't make it obvious to the client that's the case.

Quality control is important to buyers. If the quality control of the original item is bad, the reseller is saddled with the return and handling. When one is just moving paper and or information, which was the case with me, there is NO EXCUSE for poor communications. There is no excuse for not acknowledging UP FRONT that something is to be back ordered. Common Courtesy would dictate that and some could actually think of it as GREED that they don't.

That they serve others with care is to their credit. That they treated me as another number is a lesson for me.

Much Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you very much Mr Huff. I tried very hard to get hold of you earlier. I was sure that you would handle things.
I also was in 'Nam. Part of the Mobile Riverine Forces there.
Its people like you that make this old world worth living in. 

Thanks again for your help in this matter. An Old Fashioned "Well Done" to you and yours


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Rattus,
I guess I'm handing out thanks tonight. Mr Huff has really gone out of his way to help here, and so have all you guys here on the forum. A few min ago we got a call here from Mrs Huff, she talked with my Missus, and everything is going to work out well. 

You guys here, and Mr Huff have been a real help, and I want to thank all........


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Read enough here so that they will not be on my list of places to shop.
Lots of places where it doesn't take a forum thread and outside intervention to get a 
responce from the company.


----------



## Rippin' Lips (Jan 9, 2010)

*Aspen Creek Outdoors*

I bought some bullets from Aspen Creek Outdoors a few days ago which is a sister store to Ye Old Archery Shop. Big Mistake, I can't get ahold of anyone or get anyone to respond to my emails. I have even called the Madisonville chamber of commerce to check on the store. She said they would ship the same day and I would receive a confirmation email with a tracking number, I havent at this time. If I were you I would choose your store wisely.


----------



## Rippin' Lips (Jan 9, 2010)

Has any one else ordered anything from Aspen Creek Outdoors? They are run by the same people as Ye Olde Archery Shop. I even talked to Tammy on the phone.


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey Rattus58, 
Want me to comment on this, or do you want to?






Ole Walking Boss Was Here................................................


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jeff092 said:


> Hey Rattus58,
> Want me to comment on this, or do you want to?
> 
> 
> ...



:teeth: Oh feel Free.... They aren't interested in us here in Hawaii or as I've learned, Alaska either. That alone has created communication issues in spite of their own failure to communicate. What REALLY surprises me, is that my own 800 number works everywhere in the US, Canada, and Mexico... and I don't know where else... but more than them.

Feel free.... 

Much Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

OK....................................................

My 800 number works very well everywhere. So does my little website....................That is as long as I pay my bill.......................


With that said......................Guess what? with all the hype that the powers that be have posted here, We still have not had a bow delivered here. To their credit however, my Wife did get her money back. But we were promised a bow free of charge. (for you new guys, check out the entire thread) I'm very much past worrying about this thing. My son made it to Afganistan safe. I'm hoping he stays that way till he gets home. If the bow gets here, it gets here. I'll save it for him till he gets home..............................


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh, By The Way,
North Carolina is in the same boat as you guys.......................






Ole Walking Boss Was Here...................................................


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

:beer: Almost forgot...............................................:beer: A couple for you, you helped here bunches!


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

:beer:.....BA MUI BA is not a bad beer........................if its cold..........LOL!....



We used to call it Tiger Piss where I was....................................


----------



## Jeff092 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey, Ripping lips,

Did you ever get your bullets, or a response?




Just wondering......................







Ole Walking Boss Was Here............................


----------



## Rippin' Lips (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes Sir, I got my bullets. Feel bad about jumping to conclusions. I just don't feel like it is the best place to get some customer service, hard to reach and no emails. Hope all works out with your bow.


----------



## ronnies (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you ever get the bow? 

I ordered a bow from Ye Olde Archery Shoppe for my grandson's Christmas present.
It was missing the entire rest assembly. They have told me that the part shipped on 12-29, then 2 weeks later it would shipped 1-18. Called again today and Tammy would check and call back - which she never did. Called this evening and was transferred to a manager who did not answer. I immediately called back 6 times and they will not answer. I just emailed them for a RMA. 
I too have spent 1000's of dollars over the net, and this is the absolutely worst service I have encountered. It has now been a full month and my grandson's Christmas present will have to be sent back for a refund. He too is very disapointed.
These people need a wake up call.

I know they post here and would love to see how they can explain such poor service.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

*This makes me so sad*



Jeff092 said:


> OK....................................................
> 
> My 800 number works very well everywhere. So does my little website....................That is as long as I pay my bill.......................
> 
> ...


Jeff092...has there been any resolution to this issue? If not, keep us posted. I'm curious, and we may be able to do a little sump'n sump'n to get a bow into your boy's hands:thumbs_up


----------



## Alfredorgb (Jun 20, 2007)

*Ye olde*

Not a scam I shop a lot with them and they are great


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Alfredorgb said:


> Not a scam I shop a lot with them and they are great


Really? You are in NO position to comment on the experiences of others. There was not a single positive aspect of my dealing with them especially their making excuses for a LIE (order shipped) when all they did was ORDER my bow and have NO WORKING PHONE NUMBER AVAILABLE TO ME here in Hawaii.

It is wonderful that you are getting stellar care from ye olde archery. I say keep on. It is wonderful that you get immediate care, handling and communications from them. That only tells me that they seem to then have favorites and I'm not one of them. I've learned a long time ago not to shop where I'm not wanted.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> Really? You are in NO position to comment on the experiences of others. There was not a single positive aspect of my dealing with them especially their making excuses for a LIE (order shipped) when all they did was ORDER my bow and have NO WORKING PHONE NUMBER AVAILABLE TO ME here in Hawaii.
> 
> It is wonderful that you are getting stellar care from ye olde archery. I say keep on. It is wonderful that you get immediate care, handling and communications from them. That only tells me that they seem to then have favorites and I'm not one of them. I've learned a long time ago not to shop where I'm not wanted.
> 
> Aloha... :beer:



Calm down a bit, things happen. I have ordered from them in the past and had a good experience. Sometimes things don't go well, doesn't mean every time things go bad.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> Really? You are in NO position to comment on the experiences of others.


Take a deep breath would ya? Is this your first day here? 
You say 'I had poor service, it's a scam". He says "I had great service, it's not a scam".

And somehow he has no business commenting but you do?

Sad.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Orion Major said:


> Take a deep breath would ya? Is this your first day here?
> You say 'I had poor service, it's a scam". He says "I had great service, it's not a scam".
> 
> And somehow he has no business commenting but you do?
> ...


Really... ? I didn't say he had no business commenting did I? Did I? Is it in invisible ink somewhere? Tell me... show me I'm all eyes, ears. For ANYONE to say they are not a scam is fine.. but DON'T SPEAK FOR ME! I started this thread in case you just showed up today Bub.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

goblism said:


> Calm down a bit, things happen. I have ordered from them in the past and had a good experience. Sometimes things don't go well, doesn't mean every time things go bad.


I speak to you the same... you've had good experiences with them. Great! Have I suggested YOU stop doing business with them? Have I suggested ANYONE stop doing business with them? 

Why should I calm down from own experience anyway? Can you tell me that? And Buddy.... 100% of the time I did business with them things went bad. Do your own thing... I did mine and posted my experience.

Aloha...


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Orion Major said:


> Take a deep breath would ya? Is this your first day here?
> You say 'I had poor service, it's a scam". He says "I had great service, it's not a scam".
> 
> And somehow he has no business commenting but you do?
> ...


You might try reading the rest of the thread before telling someone what they need to do.


----------



## n.y. hunter (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm currently having the same problem.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

n.y. hunter said:


> I'm currently having the same problem.


This one just keeps coming back. Interesting, for three years it keeps coming back alive. Surely that must mean something.


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

> Surely that must mean something.


Yes it does. It means we have a lot of customers, and every now and then something goes wrong. Usually it is as simple as miscommunication between the customer and customer service or an item going on backorder which is totally out of our control. Many times it is out of the manufacturers control as well. 

NY Hunter, did you get your problem solved? If not, contact me at [email protected]. Sorry but I just noticed your post. If anyone else has a problem, just let me know and it will be taken care of.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dacotah said:


> Yes it does. It means we have a lot of customers, and every now and then something goes wrong. Usually it is as simple as miscommunication between the customer and customer service or an item going on backorder which is totally out of our control. Many times it is out of the manufacturers control as well.
> 
> NY Hunter, did you get your problem solved? If not, contact me at [email protected]. Sorry but I just noticed your post. If anyone else has a problem, just let me know and it will be taken care of.


 That's right... and communications are ALL in your park!


----------



## Temper (Jun 27, 2012)

If anyone stumbles across this thread as I did in search of information on Ye Olde Archery Shop, because of negative things you've read online or trouble you've had in contacting them, I think you can rest a little easier. I purchased a bow (Ragim Black Bear) through them yesterday (12/3/2012). They replied with an email stating that the bow was back ordered but they could offer me the upgraded bow (Ragim Brown Bear) at no additional cost. When I tried to call them, I couldn't find a phone number for them on their site. I went to the Better Business Burea for a phone number and several of the numbers were disconnected and the main 800 number was answered by someone who was either stoned, drunk or just messing with me because we had a very inappropriate conversation while I tried to figure out if this was actually the number for the company I just gave my credit card to. After that very discouraging call, I went again to the internet. Of coarse I found a number of people who have claimed to have had really horrible service and others who have claimed to have really great service. Based on the call however, the only word that kept popping up in my head was "SCAM". A short while later, Scott from Ye Olde Archery Shop called and was very professional, accomodating, and appalled at my experience. He asked about the number I called originally and said the he would work with the BBB to figure out why that was listed under his business. He pointed out that the correct phone number is listed right on the home page to the site (which it very clearly is and I don't know how I missed it the first time around) and I started feeling like a fool. When I look back on it, all the communication from Ye Olde Archery Shoppe has been very good. When I placed the order, I instantly received an order confirmation. When the item was back ordered (same day) I received notification of the problem along with a resonable and generous replacement option, when I started to get caught up in negative things I'd read, and sent an email requesting the order be halted (primarily just for documentation should a lawsuit be necessary) Scott called to verify that I wanted to cancel the order and have my card credited. After talking to him and feeling better about the situation, I've decided to move forward with the purchase. I'm writing this on 12/4/2012. I expect to have the bow in a few weeks. If you don't see a follow-up post from me below, you can safely assume that the transaction went down without a hitch and Ye Olde Archery Shoppe is a legitimate company with great customer service (at least in my experience - I won't presume to speak for others who may have had issues in the past). Good luck all and thanks Scott from Ye Olde.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

sorry you had back luck rattus. always been good to me.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BarneySlayer said:


> sorry you had back luck rattus. always been good to me.


Well I got my bow, and its still running smoothly... :grin: I live in a communications world myself and my 800 number works in every state of the country, mexico and canada. Theirs doesn't from Hawaii.... or didn't. If they learned from my experience, then you have to give them credit for improving, with me, it was all excuses and BS... and yes I did get a phone call... and I don't remember now, but it was some time later and well after I found out from Martin that this bow wasn't coming... 

However.... as it is.... I've moved on... if these folks realized the areas that there service had gaps in it and and fixed, that is to their credit... :thumb:


----------



## Blake_08 (Aug 2, 2008)

Does anyone have current contact information for ye olde archery shop? I'm having a little bit of troubles with a recent order I made. It's only been about 9 days but customer service and contact is the problem so far. I was assured I would have my bow fishing bow before my bow fishing trip and it didn't make it and now I can't contact anyone? The website said it was in stock before I ordered the bow and sent payment and after I,didn't get my bow in time I emailed them. i received an email saying the bow wasn't in stock and it had to drop ship from alpine archery. Still no bow but I'm not freaking out yet, but I wish I would have seen this thread before I ordered. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

Blake_08, what is your order number? I will take care of this for you. It looks like we are pretty much caught up with our email inquiries, but I'll need an order number or name to see what is going on. Scott


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

Also, anyone can contact me directly at [email protected]. I am the owner, and all emails will be answered promptly. Also sometimes customer service gets backed up, but that is not the issue right now. That email is [email protected].


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Ridiculous


----------



## Blake_08 (Aug 2, 2008)

Well guys and gals, my bow got here this morning. And even tho it did not make it on time for my bow fishing trip, I do not believe it was ye olde archery shoppes fault. On the pick list, it shows a note that I must have it by Friday and that alpine was to 2 day ship it and that 2 day shipping was paid for with a credit card but it wasn't my credit card, so the company did what I asked them to do but alpine was waiting on a few parts to make the bow so it delayed it a little. The biggest issue with my purchase is that the website didn't show the bow out of stock or I would have made my purchase elsewhere in the first place because I needed it for a trip. So that caused a little frustration. Another thing, I didn't like handling all of the business by email i would have preferred a phone number. I called several times and even left a message but didn't get no reply so that's another thing. But now that its all done it looks like the company did their best to help me out and for that I will be shopping with them in the future.


----------



## llilith (Jul 29, 2013)

Well damn, add me to the list of those who have had an order problem with Ye Olde Archery Shoppe and no response from Customer Service. I ordered some custom arrows and they arrived without the target points (just inserts, no points), scratched on nearly all of the nock ends, and a very poor glue job on the flights. No reply from CS and it's been 9 days since I contacted them about this. Today, I emailed Scott and left yet another phone message. I hope they make it right.

Has anyone else ordered custom arrows from these guys? I was surprised at the sloppy work. There is so much excess glue on the flights. Is it normal for most of the ends to be scratched from the nock installation? And, they even emailed me before I received my order to verify they had included the tips, but no - just inserts when they arrived. 

This is my first custom arrow order. Do you think they look like they should? Pics below. I'm bummed about the missing tips, but the overall quality seems poor too. Pics below.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

llilith said:


> There is so much excess glue on the flights. Is it normal for most of the ends to be scratched from the nock installation?


They should have removed the excess glue as part of QQ, but it's easy to just rub off with a pointed stick or fingernail- it's a last step after gluing. Edit to add: leave that drop of glue at the end of the quills. That's a common measure to ensure they don't catch and pull. 

As for that mark, that will be on all aluminum arrows. That's the mark left by holder/clamp in the color anodizing process at the factory - usually oriented on the point end and good indicator by a missing mark that the shafts have been cut and not factory length. 

Points? You can fight the aggravation of getting them from your original order, but in the meantime, just go to BassPro or local shop and buy some, shoot, and don't spend a lot of aggravation on your part. You just know for the next time.


----------



## llilith (Jul 29, 2013)

Sanford said:


> They should have removed the excess glue as part of QQ, but it's easy to just rub off with a pointed stick or fingernail- it's a last step after gluing. Edit to add: leave that drop of glue at the end of the quills. That's a common measure to ensure they don't catch and pull.
> 
> As for that mark, that will be on all aluminum arrows. That's the mark left by holder/clamp in the color anodizing process at the factory - usually oriented on the point end and good indicator by a missing mark that the shafts have been cut and not factory length.
> 
> Points? You can fight the aggravation of getting them from your original order, but in the meantime, just go to BassPro or local shop and buy some, shoot, and don't spend a lot of aggravation on your part. You just know for the next time.


Thanks Sanford  I'm kinda new at this - I appreciate your help.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome! As time goes by and you get more comfortable and familiar with all the components and aspects of this sport, what you don't find that you have to do yourself to make it like you really want it to be, you learn to dictate and source from the outside. All just comes with time, Welcome!


----------



## Dacotah (Aug 9, 2002)

llilith,

We are having new arrows fletched up for you, with points. We did have some issues with legitimate email going into the spam filters, but I thought we had caught it all. Yes the glue job should have been cleaned up better, but more importantly they totally dropped the ball by not installing the points. So I've told them to start over and send out a new set. CS should be giving you a call soon with details. My personal apologies for this happening, and we will make it more than right.

Scott


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

That's excellent


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ye Olde has always been fine to me.

That said, if you really want quality control on your arrows, I have found it better to make your own.


----------

